# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Ενισχυση στα FM

## dal_kos

Γεια σε ολους.
Μενω σε μια περιοχη που εχει γυρω αρκετες πολυκατοικιες και δεν μπορω να πιασω καλο σημα στο ραδιοφωνο.
Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να φτιαξω καποιο ενισχυτη κεραιας ή καποιο ειδος κατευθυντικης κεραιας ή να επεκτεινω το καλωδιο ωστε να το ανεβασω στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου μου?
Πολλα ζηταω ε?
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GEWKWN

καταρχην υποθετω οτι εχεις μια κεραια για το ραδιοφωνο
ετσι θα σου πρωτεινα να βαλεις ενα μεταβλητο πυνκωτη στην κεραια
(προσεξε δεν παινει παντα, καντο μονο αν σου βρισκεται ενας, μην αγορασεις)

----------


## dal_kos

Εχω μια κεραια.
Οταν λες μεταβλητο πυκνωτη...?

----------


## radioamateur

Χωρίς να ξοδεύετε μια περιουσία χρησιμοποιείστε ένα κομμάτι καλώδιο ψιλό 3 - 5 μέτρων και κρέμαστε το ένα άκρο απο τη οροφή του δωματίου σας και το άλλο στην κεραία ακόμα και ενός φορητού δέκτη  με βίσμα ή κροκοδειλάκι κατάλληλο.
Μια άλλη λύση είναι να αγοράσετε μια μεγάλη πτυσσόμενη περιστροφική κεραία εσωτερική σαν αυτη που έχουν τα μεγάλα ραδιοφωνα γύρω >100 cm (υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικώς εξαρτημάτων) και να την βιδώσετε σε μια σταθερή βάση ή πλαστικό ενισχυμένο μανταλάκι τοποθετώντας την σε ψηλό σημείο του δωματίου και ανάλογα με το σταθμό και τη συχνότητα να αυξομοιώνετε το μήκος της και να την περιστρέφετε ανάλογα & νομίζω ότι είναι η ιδανική λύση γιατί προσωπικά με τις σταθερές κεραίες λήψεως ακόμα και εξωτερικές δεν είχα τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.Ως καλώδιο καθόδου μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τόσο ομοαξωνικό όσο και μονόκλωνο καλώδιο ψιλό.
Ελπίζω να σας βοήθησα.
Καλές ραδιοφωνικές λήψεις!!!

----------


## GEWKWN

καλη η σκεψη σου 	radioamateur
Ταρα για των μεταβλητο πυνκωτη ειναι το εξαρτημα 
ουσιαστικα που "παινει " τους σταθμους του ραδιοφωνου
η αρχη λειτουργειας ειναι στο οτι ενα πινιο και ενασ πυνκωτης μπορουν να κατασκευασουν 
ενα συντονισμενο κυκλωμα με υψηλη αποδοση σε συγκεκριμενη συνχοτητα
σε χρηση ενοσ μεταβλητου πυκνωτη κατασκευαζεις ενα δικο σου συντονισμενο σε οτι συνχωτητα
θες . δηλαδη στην ουσια μειωνει το ευρος και αυξανει την ποιοτητα του σηματοσ.

----------


## radioamateur

Πολλοί φθηνοί φορητοί ραδιοφωνικοί δέκτες έχουν την ιδιότητα να μπουκώνουν με συνέπεια τα χαμηλά ραδιοφωνικά σήματα να μη λαμβάνονται καθόλου ή ακόμα και αν λαμβάνονται να ακούγονται με παράσιτα.
Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ακολουθείστε τις λύσεις πατέντες που προανέφερα αλλά η σύνδεση του καλωδίου καθόδου δεν γίνεται απευθείας πάνω στην κεραία του ραδιοφωνικού μας δέκτη αλλά επαγωγίκά απλά ακουμπώντας το πλαστικό & όχι το μεταλλικό μέρος του καλωδίου μας στην κεραία του δέκτη.Εννοείται ότι σε περίπτωση φορητού ραδιοφωνικού δέκτη διατηρούμε την κεραία μας κλειστή.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση η κατασκευή της πατέντας κεραίας μου απευθείνεται και σε κάποιον που δεν είναι ηλεκτρονικός & μπορεί να βρίσκεται οπουδήποτε & για το λόγο αυτό πρότεινα αυτή τη λιτή λύση αλλά με αποτελέσματα.
Η λύση που πρότεινε ο φίλος Γιώργος GEWKWN σίγουρα είναι η ιδανική για να μη πω η καλύτερη αλλά απαιτεί γνώσεις & επιστημονικά όργανα που δεν είναι δυνατόν να διαθέτει ο καθένας μας.Ωστόσο αν κατάλαβα καλα πρόκειται για κατασκευή ενός είδους antenna tuner ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## GEWKWN

ειναι μια λυση που εκανα μετα απο προτροπη ενος φιλου
συνδεεται στην ακρη της κεραιας του ραδιοφωνου
και απλα διμιουργει ενα L-C  σε σειρα

----------


## electron

Πρακτικά η λύση του πυκνωτή που αναφέρει ο Γιώργος επιρεάζει την προσαρμογή του δέκτη με την κεραία και συντονίζει κάθε φορά αυτή σε κάθε συχνότητα.Είναι ανάλογη διαδικασία με αυτή του συντονισμού ενός πομπού.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αγόρασε άλλο ραδιόφωνο. Προτίμησε μάρκας sangean από τον Δαμασκηνό(Αθήνα), με βελόνα, που δεν είναι και πολύ ακριβό, έχει καλή ευαισθησία και πάει στα μεσαία μέχρι τους 1710 ΜΗΖ. Πιάνει πολύ καλά και στα FM. Έχει και κάποιες κλίμακες βραχέων. Οι λύσεις που προτείνου τ' άλλα παιδιά δεν είναι πρακτικές. Δεν θα μπορείς να μετακινείς το ραδιόφωνο και θα πρέπει να το έχεις σ' ένα μέρος μόνιμα.

----------


## dal_kos

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις απαντησεις.
@ Itta_vita : Μιλαμε για ηχοσυστημα οχι ραδιοφωνακι...
Αλλιως δεν θα ανοιγα το θεμα!

----------

